# glxinfo Segmentation Fault

## Palhoto

glxgears works correctly, just glxinfo doesn't.

```

$ glxinfo

Segmentation fault

```

Other threads on the forums about glxinfo having a segmentation fault, also have glxgears not working (not this case).

Using NVidia 1.0.7174 (FX 5500), xorg 6.8.2-r1, AMD Sempron 2500+, 2.6.10-gentoo-r4. Module nvidia loads, GLX extension ok in xorg, "opengl-update nvidia".

EDIT:

```
$ modinfo nvidia

[...]

vermagic:       2.6.10-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt K7 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3

[...]
```

Could be the 4K Stacks in the kernel options... I'll upgrade to 2.6.11-gentoo-r9, switch the 4K stacks off and report back.

Thanks,

----------

## Palhoto

 *Palhoto wrote:*   

> Could be the 4K Stacks in the kernel options... I'll upgrade to 2.6.11-gentoo-r9, switch the 4K stacks off and report back.

 

Nope, not really, glxinfo still exits with a segmentation fault, glxgears still works. I tried running with other flags, but no other information is outputted.

Complete modinfo nvidia (this time the parmtypes appear, they didn't with the 2.6.10 kernel).

```
$ modinfo nvidia

license:        NVIDIA

alias:          char-major-195-*

parmtype:       nv_disable_pat:int

parmtype:       NVreg_VideoMemoryTypeOverride:int

parmtype:       NVreg_EnableVia4x:int

parmtype:       NVreg_EnableALiAGP:int

parmtype:       NVreg_ReqAGPRate:int

parmtype:       NVreg_NvAGP:int

parmtype:       NVreg_EnableAGPSBA:int

parmtype:       NVreg_EnableAGPFW:int

parmtype:       NVreg_SoftEDIDs:int

parmtype:       NVreg_Mobile:int

parmtype:       NVreg_ResmanDebugLevel:int

parmtype:       NVreg_FlatPanelMode:int

parmtype:       NVreg_DevicesConnected:int

parmtype:       NVreg_VideoEnhancement:int

parmtype:       NVreg_RmLogonRC:int

vermagic:       2.6.11-gentoo-r9 SMP preempt K7 gcc-3.3

depends:

alias:          pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc00i00*
```

----------

## Cintra

Perhaps you should reopen bug 82730..

Mvh

----------

## Palhoto

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> Perhaps you should reopen bug 82730..
> 
> Mvh

 

Thanks for the info, but (un)fortunately it's not the same thing.

This is what happens in my case (XOrg log):

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7174

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7174

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver
```

Clean here.

Games work great in my system, just glxinfo went haywire.

Besides, the bug is for AMD64, my cpu is a 32bit one.

EDIT: At the moment, this bug is not a real problem. Nonetheless, if a future update breaks NVidia GLX on some other new level, and glxinfo still continues not to work, it could pose a more difficult challenge to correct by not having every diagnosis tool functioning properly.

----------

